# my T's



## † [sandi] † (Jun 5, 2007)

*my T collection*

here is my collection:

0.1.6 Acanthoscurria geniculata 
0.1.0 Augacephalus junodi 
0.1.0 Avicularia azurklaasi 
0.0.1 Avicularia metallica 
0.1.0 Avicularia aurantiaca 
0.0.1 Avicularia spec. Amazonia 
0.1.0 Aphonopelma seemanni 
0.1.0 Brachypelma albopilosum 
0.1.0 Brachypelma boehmei 
0.1.0 Brachypelma emilia 
1.1.1 Brachypelma vagans 
0.1.2 Ceratogyrus darlingi 
0.1.0 Ceratogyrus bechuanicus 
0.1.0 Ceratogyrus marshalli 
0.1.0 Chilobrachys fimbriatus 
0.0.2 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
0.0.5 Cyriopagopus sp. ''blue'' 
0.0.2 Cyriopagopus schioedtei 
0.1.0 Ephebopus cyanognathus 
0.1.0 Ephebopus murinus 
0.1.0 Epehebopus rufescens 
0.1.0 Grammostola rosea 
0.1.0 Haplopelma lividum DCF 
0.1.3 Heteroscodra maculata 
0.1.0 Holothele incei 
1.1.0 Nhandu coloratovillosum 
0.0.1 Orphnaecus spec Filipiny - Negros 
0.0.1 Pamphobeteus nigricolor 
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus ''platyomma'' 
0.1.0 Pamphobeteus fortis 
0.1.0 Poecilotheria formosa 
1.0.0 Poecilotheria miranda 
0.0.3 Poecilotheria ornata 
0.0.1 Poecilotheria pederseni 
1.1.1 Poecilotheria regalis 
0.1.1 Poecilotheria rufilata 
0.0.1 poecilotheria smithi 
1.1.0 Poecilotheria striata 
1.1.2 Psalmopoeus cambridgei 
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus irminia 
0.1.0 Psalmopoeus pulcher 
0.1.0 Pterinochilus chordatus 
0.1.0 Pterinochilus lugardi 
1.0.0 Pterinochilus murinus TCF 
0.0.1 Tapinauchenius gigas 
0.1.0 Theraphosa apophysis 
0.1.0 Theraphosa blondi 
0.0.1 Xenesthis intermedia

And some pictures:

A. seemanni











A. aurantiaca











A. azurklaasi











A. junodi











B. albopilosum






B. boehmei
















B. emilia






C. fimbriatus











C. schioedtei (one of the slings)






C. sp. blue (one of the slings)






C. cyaneopubescens (one of the slings)











C. bechuanicus






C. marshalli






E. murinus











E. rufescens






H. incei






H. lividum











H.maculata











N. coloratovillosum






P. regalis (female)











P. regalis (male)






P. formosa






P. rufilata






P. striata (female)











P. striata (male)






P. smithi






P. cambridgei (female)











P. cambridgei (male)






P. irminia






P. pulcher 






P. lugardi











P. chordatus






T. blondi






ok enough for now. 

regards

sandi


----------



## Keith Richard (Jun 5, 2007)

Very impressive collection...some great looking specimens. Are your pictures #7 & #8 not of P. murinus?


----------



## patotxiki (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice pics and spiders:Greetings.


----------



## regalis (Jun 5, 2007)

Keith Richard said:


> Are your pictures #7 & #8 not of P. murinus?


No, that's 100% Augacephalus junodi .And yes , very impressive collection !


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 5, 2007)

I must agree with the others, a very nice and impressive collection. Looks like you like diversity, like me!


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes yes I have to agree with the others as well very nice collection and beautiful specimens :clap:


----------



## TRON (Jun 5, 2007)

Amazing T´s, congratulations!!!


----------



## jr47 (Jun 6, 2007)

great pics, you just made my wish list grow a little more.


----------



## Natemass (Jun 6, 2007)

awesome collection pokies and that T.blondi of urs are amazing


----------



## Alice (Jun 6, 2007)

oh wow, great collection. and AWSOME h. maculata - my slings never seem to grow up...


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 6, 2007)

thank you guys. 

and yes that is A. junodi for sure. But its a very simillar to P. murinus. 

here are some more pictures

T. apophysis






P. nigricolor






C. darlingi






angry E. cyanognathus
















P. miranda after molt











regards

sandi


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 6, 2007)

great collection and pics, do you have any pics of your Avicularia spec. Amazonia?


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 6, 2007)

no problem. here is it. but the spider is still a sling 5,5cm LS


----------



## NBond1986 (Jun 6, 2007)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: 


WOW.

beautiful.


----------



## wburke17 (Jun 6, 2007)

Very nice collection....
one question, whats the difference between A. azurklaasi and A. avic they look identical?


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 6, 2007)

nice, thanks for postin the picture!


----------



## NBond1986 (Jun 7, 2007)

wburke17 said:


> Very nice collection....
> one question, whats the difference between A. azurklaasi and A. avic they look identical?


i thought the azuraklaasi was the one with the "Christmas tree" pattern on the abdomen while jeuvenile.....

or was that minatrix???? I don't know.

Avics are so gosh darned confusing.


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 7, 2007)

i think that the difference between azurklaasi and avicularia is in colours. acurklaasi has green-blue ''carapace'' (i don't know how is written in english, hope you understand it) and blue (very nice blue) legs. Avic. avic has green-blue legs and ''carapace'', so the same colour. and the intisivity of red coluloration on the back legs and abdomen is more at acurklaasi. that are the difference i have seen in my experiances.

best regards

sandi


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 8, 2007)

some more pictures:

my big A. geniculata female has molted. now is about 19cm LS





















and H. maculata (she loves me  )



























best regards

sandi


----------



## AlainL (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi!

Very nice collection and pictures man!
We have very similar taste for tarantula's 
I love your A.junodi, Are they easy to find in europe? from what I heard they are almost impossible to find in canada.


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 9, 2007)

> Hi!
> 
> Very nice collection and pictures man!
> We have very similar taste for tarantula's
> I love your A.junodi, Are they easy to find in europe? from what I heard they are almost impossible to find in canada.


thank you  

yes A. junodi is very very hard to find here in europe too. I was lucky that the man in Germany from wich am i buying and ordering spiders had them. so I grabbed the chance and buy it right away. And its an agressive little bitch. Just like I like it.  


and here is a video of mating P. striata


regards

sandi


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 9, 2007)

some more pictures

C. fimbriatus
















T. apophysis











C. marshalli





















G. rosea RCF











regards

sandi


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 9, 2007)

ONce again, great pictures and great Ts! I love the insane amount of webbing that the C.marshalli made. 

Can you get some more pictures of the rest of your enclosures. I would love to see them!


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 9, 2007)

> ONce again, great pictures and great Ts! I love the insane amount of webbing that the C.marshalli made.
> 
> Can you get some more pictures of the rest of your enclosures. I would love to see them!


Thank you. Yes C. marshalli will probably molt soon and now she is webbing a lot. I love that and its very beautiful to see. 

yes no problem. i have made some pictures of enclosures.

H. maculata






E. murinus











P. cambridgei





















P. regalis











C. fimbriatus






A. aurantiaca











P. chordatus






A. geniculata






P. irminia (hope she will do the eggsack)






P. formosa






P. pulcher 











regards

sandi


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 9, 2007)

Great enclosures and pics! 

 That E.murinus enclosure is crazy! Such a gorgeous web and spider. How did you get it to web like that? Is there anything in that tank besides dirt for it to web on?


----------



## regalis (Jun 10, 2007)

The murinus tank has looked like this at the beginning :


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow, whats the time between that picture and the webbed one? What size tank is that?


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 10, 2007)

> Great enclosures and pics!
> 
> That E.murinus enclosure is crazy! Such a gorgeous web and spider. How did you get it to web like that? Is there anything in that tank besides dirt for it to web on?


What is in the tank can you see on the second picture that regalis puted on. She did this before she has molted. now is not that good anymore. it was more crazy then. because the molt was 2 months ago.



> Wow, whats the time between that picture and the webbed one? What size tank is that?


it was like that. i putted the spider in the tank like you can see on the picture (she is agressive and very fast). the next day has she webbed all floor. in the next few thays has she webbed more and more. and then was it like that that the floor of the tank was all white and a little on the sides. before she molted has she wbbed and webbed and then has she done such a tank. it looks like tornado hitted her tank. 

o and the size of enclouser is 34x24x22cm

regards

sandi


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 10, 2007)

and here are the other animals that i have:

my two dragons:

male:




































female:











my pedes:

blue ringed
















Neon blue











regards

sandi


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 10, 2007)

That male is the best looking beardie I've seen, hands down!:clap: :drool:


----------



## Becky (Jun 11, 2007)

Great pics of some awesome spiders! 

However.... one thing i thought when i was looking at the pics... your arboreal spiders e.g. pokies and the H. maculata don't have much to hide behind... is that for a reason? My arboreals have a tube of bamboo or some cork bark lent against the back of the enclosure for them to hide behind... A branch isn't really a "hide" ? Just wondering 

I love the Chilobrachys fimbriatus! My sling webs LOADS! Can't wait til he/she gets bigger  
Also.. is your P. smithi the "real deal"? There has been a lot of hybrid pokies released into the hobby recently, being sold as P. smithi... People earning a fortune, like £200 per spider, for a hybrid of 2 cheaper pokies... Just wondering  
(God i sound well picky dont i =S... i dont mean 2 )
Again, lovely pics. Love the dragon aswell.. keep them coming


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks

they all have something to hide except maculata and regalis. maculata had some more hides but she hes webbed all up and make her self her own hide place out of webb. any thing i did put in her tank dissapeared below her webb. so she is cool. maybe regalis is a bit problem. i haven't got a cork bark right away that big when i got her (last november). but then i forgot to put it in. she has molted between to and had beautifull webbing but she has all destroyed. it lookted like that:





she had that from a molt (that was quick after i got her) and till a few weeks ago when she destroyed it.



> (God i sound well picky dont i =S... i dont mean 2 )


no i like when someone tell opinion of something.

about P.smithi. i don't know i have buy it with with a very high price from a guy that have 1 for himself and 1 for sell. so i really hope that is P. smithi. He also have adult female that is from his website:





but from P. smithi are no pictures on the net so i don't even really know how it looks like like an adult. so that picture was the first one that was good on his website. thats why i think i have the real smithi.

regards

sandi


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 13, 2007)

some new pictures:

P. regalis






P. chordatus











T. apophysis (she is going to molt in about 3 weeks, can't wait  )






G. rosea






P. striata male











B. boehmei











regards

sandi


----------



## regalis (Jun 15, 2007)

Very very nice :clap:  Beautiful P.regalis.


----------



## T.Raab (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,

would be nice to see a picture of your _Augacephalus_ from the underside.


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 25, 2007)

:drool: Very nice collection!


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 28, 2007)

T.Raab said:


> Hi,
> 
> would be nice to see a picture of your _Augacephalus_ from the underside.


yes i will do it. it is black from under.

and 

here are some new pictures
T. apophysis (right after a molt)



























A. junodi











P. smithi (after molt)
















C. marshalli (after molt)











P. cambridgei MM






P. rufilata (after molt) i hope i take a better picture soon






A. geniculata



























regards

sandi


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 28, 2007)

wow 
that T apophysis is awsome
How big is it?


----------



## william (Jun 28, 2007)

you must have one big tarantula room.nice collection


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 28, 2007)

fartkowski said:


> wow
> that T apophysis is awsome
> How big is it?


thank you. before molt she was 19cm LS. so now is bigger. don't know jet.




> you must have one big tarantula room.nice collection


not yet. i have them in my room. but i am working on it. hope it will be soon.

regards

sandi


----------



## icenola (Jul 14, 2007)

Just an amazing collection.  And the size of each one is awesome, so healthy looking.  I notice some eating the superworms or mealworms?  Is that what you feed most of them?  What does their normal diet consist of mostly?

Again...congratulations..


----------



## Becky (Jul 16, 2007)

† [sandi] †;906021 said:
			
		

> about P.smithi. i don't know i have buy it with with a very high price from a guy that have 1 for himself and 1 for sell. so i really hope that is P. smithi. He also have adult female that is from his website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and great new pics by the way!! :clap: 

About the smithi. Did you buy from a dealer? I hope for your sake (and your wallets!) that it is the real thing  lol Looks beautiful as a spiderling 

Keep us updated.

Very nice! The male cambridgei is handsome!!! :drool:


----------



## ricneto (Jul 17, 2007)

You have a trully amazing collection. :clap: 
 How big is your blondi in the pic you took her?
congratulations.


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jul 21, 2007)

icenola said:


> Just an amazing collection.  And the size of each one is awesome, so healthy looking.  I notice some eating the superworms or mealworms?  Is that what you feed most of them?  What does their normal diet consist of mostly?
> 
> Again...congratulations..


Thank you. Yes i feed them with superworms too. But their main food are crickets.



> Thanks for the reply and great new pics by the way!!
> 
> About the smithi. Did you buy from a dealer? I hope for your sake (and your wallets!) that it is the real thing lol Looks beautiful as a spiderling
> 
> ...


Yes i buy that little guy from a dealer. And i hope that is that it to  . The cambridgei male molted the night before takeing picture that is why he has some nice colours.



> You have a trully amazing collection.
> How big is your blondi in the pic you took her?
> congratulations.


Thanks. Blondi is about 24cm LS.

and here are some new pictures
T. apophysis











P. rufilata





















one of the little C. blues






P. pulcher



















































and that is the spider i had at the seaside  





















regards

sandi


----------



## ricneto (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Sandi.

24 cm   I hope I can get my litle one to that size. That is a seriously big T. Congratulations.

That apophysis is beatiful.

And again, amazing collection.:clap: 


Please keep posting


----------



## WARPIG (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful collection, I can't wait til my T's get as big as yours, some of my favroites include my P regalis, H maculata, and E murinus. Your specimens are breadth taking.:clap:


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks guys  

here are some new pictures


P. chordatus






P. irminia freshly molted






P. striata after molt











T. apophysis
















P. regalis






P. formosa in need of a molt






one of little C. cyaneopubescens after molt






C. bechuanicus after molt



























regards

sandi


----------



## Lorgakor (Jul 30, 2007)

You have some beautiful spiders! Very nice pics.


----------



## † [sandi] † (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks

some new pictures of A. junodi after molt.











regards

sandi


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi,

can you show me the shape of the spermathecae?

(I think it could be also a _A. breyeri_ instead of _A. junodi_.)


----------



## metallica (Aug 5, 2007)

the ones sold in Stuttgart were breyeri?


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Eddy, 

maybe  .... i dont know if all sold "A. junodi" are the same species, but i got 3 specimen and one moulted into mature male and this one is defently NOT _A. junodi_!

I will send in the next time one of my (dead) females to Richard for proper ID. (I would say, its _A. breyeri_)


----------



## † [sandi] † (Aug 5, 2007)

i have seen your image metallica:






and they look the same for me. unless we both have wrong names for our spiders.

i pictured the spermathecae. but it was in bad shape so that is the best i could do.







i hope it helps. 

it could be A. breyeri. but why is then sold as A. junodi? i got thisone from germany.

regards

sandi


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Sandi,



> it could be A. breyeri. but why is then sold as A. junodi?


 Cause the dealers dont ID their stuff? 

Its often that dealers do not (or can not) proper ID a species. 

I will not make a ID on those pics, but try to ask this on the T-Store, maybe Richard Gallon can make a answer on that spermathecae photo.


----------



## metallica (Aug 6, 2007)

mine wasn't sold as junodi...


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 6, 2007)

metallica said:


> mine wasn't sold as junodi...


Yes, but yours is defently not a _Harpactira_ species.


----------



## metallica (Aug 6, 2007)

WHAT?? but then i'm robbed!


----------



## T.Raab (Aug 6, 2007)

metallica said:


> WHAT?? but then i'm robbed!


I'm sure, Thomas will tell you that it IS a _Harpactira_, take a look at the KLAAS book from the 90s and search for the _Harpactria gigas_ picture.


----------



## † [sandi] † (Aug 6, 2007)

T.Raab said:


> Hi Sandi,
> 
> Cause the dealers dont ID their stuff?
> 
> ...


ok thanks. then i will now what spider i have.

regards

sandi


----------



## AlainL (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Sandi!

Beautiful pics and t's:clap: I love your Augacephalus.


----------



## † [sandi] † (Sep 20, 2007)

hello

some new pictures

P. nigricolor post molt






P. miranda post molt






B. bechuanicus eating







regards

sandi


----------



## tin man (Sep 22, 2007)

my mom would get so mad at me if I came home with that many spiders


----------



## † [sandi] † (Oct 2, 2007)

hi  

some new pictures

C. darlingi postmolt






and 3 of my little c. blues

12cm LS











7cm LS






12,5cm LS






thats all for now

have a nice day  

sandi


----------



## † [sandi] † (Nov 3, 2007)

some pictures

B. albopilosum
















E. rufescens
















X. intermedia






regards

sandi


----------



## JWC (Nov 3, 2007)

nice pics and even nicer spiders. i wish to have that number of spiders. nice to see another slovnian here;P


----------



## sunpoe (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice collection!

I spent 30 mins looking at your beauties!:clap:


----------



## † [sandi] † (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks!

foto session with my love... 































have a nice day 

sandi


----------



## AlainL (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice pics Sandi:clap: Keep em coming.


----------



## † [sandi] † (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks  

my rufilata











B. vagans post molt











my cambridgei female made a cocon...hope its full of good eggs...but thats the best picture i could take for now






and here the new irminia male that is going to my beauty tomorow  






regards

sandi


----------



## _Lange (Nov 6, 2007)

That's an amazing collection!


----------



## † [sandi] † (Mar 20, 2008)

here are some new pictures of new T's

S. peerboomi






Lampropelma sp. orange f.





















P. murinus











H. albostriatum
















O. sp. Philippinas (Negros)






thats it for now

regards

sandi


----------



## AlainL (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi Sandi,

Man, you didn't post photos for a long time

Beautiful pics as always:clap:


----------



## von_z (Mar 20, 2008)

That is probably the best looking H. albo I have ever seen!!!!!! 
If anything could tempt me to steal, it would be that...:worship:


----------



## † [sandi] † (Mar 20, 2008)

hi

yeah it was some time  

and thanks. albostriatum really looks very nice. 

i just got my fershly molted maculata on camera. but its very shy especialy now afer molt so that was the best i could do for now
















another postmolt

c. sp. blue











O. hainana (new T better pictures comming)






take care

sandi


----------



## tamjam69 (Mar 20, 2008)

I really really want one of these (A. seemanni). beautiful, impressive collection, have you not done this before. lol:clap: :clap:


----------



## † [sandi] † (Mar 21, 2008)

thank you.  

take care

sandi


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 22, 2008)

You have a beautiful collection:clap: 
I especially like your H. albostriatum


----------



## seanbond (Mar 23, 2008)

that lampropelma orange f. is sick!
cant wait for mine to reach maturity, iv got 5.
why is it on gravel though :? 
my type of collection you got there!


----------



## † [sandi] † (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks a lot  

some new pictures

E. murinus






C. sp. blue

















take care

sandi


----------



## hauntedchicago (Apr 4, 2008)

Awesome collection, and great job with the pics, pro photo quality!


----------



## † [sandi] † (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks  

here are some new photos

my maculata was very good at posing today  















































and the reward    






A. ''jonudi''











T. apophysis











P. cambridgei











P. chordatus






P. striata
















P. ''platyomma''











T. blondi premolt











thats all for now

take care

sandi


----------



## seanbond (Apr 10, 2008)

sick kollect!


----------



## AlainL (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Sandi,

Very nice pics man:clap: 
I love your A.junodi:drool: We might get some in Canada soon


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice pictures.
I really like your H maculata.
I can't wait till mine grows up.


----------



## † [sandi] † (Apr 12, 2008)

carpetpython said:


> Hi Sandi,
> 
> Very nice pics man:clap:
> I love your A.junodi:drool: We might get some in Canada soon


thanks man 

she is really nice. hope for you to get one soon 



fartkowski said:


> Nice pictures.
> I really like your H maculata.
> I can't wait till mine grows up.


thank you

yes maculatas are really nice looking T's (one of the best if you ask me). but they need time to grow.

and some fresh photos:

C. bechuanicus
















Lampropelma sp. ''Orange Fringed'' 











take care

sandi


----------



## † [sandi] † (Apr 13, 2008)

some new pictures

Avicularia sp. amazonia






P. striata






H. lividum




































E. murinus
















i know it has nothing to do with spiders but this is a rarecar to see here (first time a saw the real american mustang) it was parked almost infrotn of our house.













take care

sandi


----------



## Apophis (Apr 13, 2008)

Very nice collection and very nice pictures too! :clap: 
I love your H. albostriatum and your L. sp. "orange fringed" :worship:


----------



## † [sandi] † (Apr 22, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Very nice collection and very nice pictures too! :clap:
> I love your H. albostriatum and your L. sp. "orange fringed" :worship:


thanks man

and here after a whole month of waiting in premolt...it happened:




















































Theraphosa blondi ofc.

take care

sandi


----------



## olablane (Apr 22, 2008)

What a wonderful collection ofTs.You must be so proud of them. After seeing your maculata I really must find me one somewhere. Keep photos coming PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## † [sandi] † (May 11, 2008)

olablane said:


> What a wonderful collection ofTs.You must be so proud of them. After seeing your maculata I really must find me one somewhere. Keep photos coming PLEASE!!!!!!!!


thanks . i am indeed proud of my collection.

some new pictures

beauty...  











P. regalis postmolt


























N. coloratovillosum






P. rufilata






O. hainana






P. chordatus





















H. minax











H. albostriatum
















thats all for now

take care

sandi


----------



## † [sandi] † (May 13, 2008)

B. boehmei postmolt











take care

sandi


----------



## † [sandi] † (May 13, 2008)

another spier that has shown her self after a molt

P. regalis





















take care

sandi


----------



## †-MarK-† (May 15, 2008)

Beautiful t's :clap:


----------



## daniel15 (May 15, 2008)

love the color of the newly molted B. boehmei! it looks so good! hope you could post more awsome photos!goodluck! tc


----------



## † [sandi] † (May 21, 2008)

thanks

here are some new ones:

B. boehmei
















T. blondi











take care

sandi


----------



## pinkzebra (May 22, 2008)

You have beautiful, beautiful Ts and take great pics! Nice job! :clap:


----------



## † [sandi] † (May 28, 2008)

thanks

after some time finaly some new spiders

long time wanted spider:

Stromatopelma calceatum















(better photos come soon)

T. apophysis MM




















(now i just need to wait for my girl to molt)

and some smaller ones (pictures of them will come later)






take care

sandi


----------



## unitard311 (May 28, 2008)

that boehmei........:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:  wow!!!!  gorgeous!


----------

